# Internet nur auf dem Rechner langsam...



## BlackAir (12. Mai 2013)

Huhu Leute,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich ein merkwürdiges Problem, an meinen 1&1 HomeServer (der Router) sind 3 Systeme mit verbunden, der Rechner der im Wohnzimmer steht (Über Lan), der Laptop meiner Mutter (über WLan) und mein Rechner (über WLan).

Ich habe ein Speedtest an allen 3 Systemen durchgeführt, 

der Rechner im Wohnzimmer empfängt ~11.000 kbit/s, 
der Laptop meiner Mutter empfängt ebenso ~11.000 kbits/s,
und mein Rechner rechner empfängt nur ~4.000 kbits/s

Dieses Problem habe ich wirklich nur seit ~ 1 Woche. 

Ich habe eigentlich eine 16k Leitung, nur hier kommt leider nur 13k an.

Wisst ihr vielleicht woran es liegen kann? Ich habe schon den WLan Stick ausgetauscht, Virenscan durchgeführt, gar nichts hilft...


----------



## Kleebl00d (12. Mai 2013)

Hast du mal nen Virenscanner drüberlaufen lassen?
Vielleicht hast du nen Trojaner drauf, der an den Netzwerkprotokollen rumgespielt hat, damit er 'nach Hause' telefonieren kann.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Mai 2013)

@Kleebl00d
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 


BlackAir schrieb:


> Virenscan durchgeführt, gar nichts hilft...


----------



## Kleebl00d (12. Mai 2013)

Oh, sorry ^^°


----------



## cabtronic (12. Mai 2013)

Installier die Treiber von deinem Netzwerkchip neu, sollte helfen


----------



## BlackAir (14. Mai 2013)

cabtronic schrieb:


> Installier die Treiber von deinem Netzwerkchip neu, sollte helfen


 
Huhu, 

könntest du mir bitte noch sagen, wie das geht? Ich habe da nicht so meine Erfahrungen drin :s

Liebe grüße


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Mai 2013)

In den Gerätemanager gehen, dort die Treiber unter den Netzwerkadaptern deinstallieren, Treiber von der Homepage deines Mainboards (oder Netzwerkkarte) herunter laden und installieren.


----------



## cabtronic (16. Mai 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5270656 schrieb:
			
		

> In den Gerätemanager gehen, dort die Treiber unter den Netzwerkadaptern deinstallieren, Treiber von der Homepage deines Mainboards (oder Netzwerkkarte) herunter laden und installieren.



Wenn du Glück hast, ist es möglich im Setup fürs Mainboard die Deinstallation der alten Treiber zu wählen. Ansonsten hat mein Vorposter schon alles geschrieben.


----------



## BlackAir (24. Mai 2013)

ich habe es wie geschrieben gemacht, nur leider hat es kein Erfolg gebracht. 

Würde mich um weitere Hilfe freuen, liebe grüße.


----------



## The_Trasher (24. Mai 2013)

BlackAir schrieb:


> ich habe es wie geschrieben gemacht, nur leider hat es kein Erfolg gebracht.


 
Hätte mich auch stark gewundert 
Welcher Router hängt da dran ?

Für-Wlan ist die Geschwindigkeit fast ok würde ich mal behaupten. 
Mit welchem Kabel wurde der Wohnzimmer PC mit dem Router verbunden? (Cat 5, Cat 5e, Cat 6 oder Cat 7 - Um die gebräuchlichsten zu nennen )


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Für-Wlan ist die Geschwindigkeit fast ok würde ich mal behaupten.
> Mit welchem Kabel wurde der Wohnzimmer PC mit dem Router verbunden? (Cat 5, Cat 5e, Cat 6 oder Cat 7 - Um die gebräuchlichsten zu nennen )


 
Ich vermute, dass es hier nur um den 4.000kbits-Rechner geht und die anderen Werte nur zum Vergleich aufgelistet wurden .


----------



## BlackAir (24. Mai 2013)

Ehm, das Kabel was mitgelifert wurde, es steht leider nicht drauf  

Naja, mein Laptop ist ebenfalls durch Wlan verbunden und der hat genau so viel Geschwindkeit wie der PC im Wohnzimmer und der steht weiter weg, als mein PC.

Die genaue Routerbezeichnung ist : FRITZ!Box 7330 SL (UI)  (steht zumindest so drauf )



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass es hier nur um den  4.000kbits-Rechner geht und die anderen Werte nur zum Vergleich  aufgelistet wurden .


Ja, es geht nur darum wieso ich nur 4.000 Empfange :S


----------



## The_Trasher (25. Mai 2013)

BlackAir schrieb:


> Ehm, das Kabel was mitgelifert wurde, es steht leider nicht drauf


 
Dann wird's wohl ein Cat 5 oder 5e sein. Wie lange ist das Kabel ?


----------



## BlackAir (25. Mai 2013)

vielleicht 1-2 Meter, aber es was mit dem Empfang auf meinem PC zu tun?


----------

